# RE600 question



## wlmaxwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,
I've just joined the forum and have already found a lot of great info. I'm sure I'll discover many more "treasures."
I just came across a Ryobi RE600 in what appears to be great condition. It has the 1/4" collet, but it's missing the 1/2 collet.
Anyone know where I might be able to find a replacement? 
Checked eReplacementParts.com but couldn't find it.
Thanks,
Bill

Thanks to poster for the manual!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome : Bill
Glad that You are enjoying the forum The administration may put this in a different location, I thought I would go on the right of Your page, and down, You will find shortcuts to different categories. Different routers are listed there also. I believe that would be a Ryobi. Go button to the category, and You will find some information. Also check e-bay, if no one replies. Good hunting


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bill and welcome

Like a lot of Japanese 1/2in routers I believe the RE600 doesn't have 1/4in colets, instead it uses a collet reducer like this one. I've used the AEG version of the RE600 (the OF2050) and it came with a 1/2in collet and a reducer, no 1/4in collet when brand new. Interesting

Regards

Phil


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

RE600, clearly one of the heaviest & most powerful of all (plunge) routers, was a 1/2" tool. Its components were some of the worst; it's up/down slide was as bad as they get, new.
Powerful? Extremely. Had 1/2 and 1/4 collets as standard.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am one of the Ryobi users, and I have enjoyed mine very much. I don't know who rated it, but I have had good luck with Mine.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Quillman said:


> RE600, clearly one of the heaviest & most powerful of all (plunge) routers, was a 1/2" tool. Its components were some of the worst; it's up/down slide was as bad as they get, new.
> Powerful? Extremely. Had 1/2 and 1/4 collets as standard.


Hi Patrick

Then it appears to have risen from the dead. AEG (now part of TTI, Ryobi's parent company) resurrected it a few years back - possibly because Freud/Casals would no longer supply them with the FT2000E (which was also sold as the AEG OF2000E and Atlas-Copco OF2000E over here during Atlas-Copco's ownership of AEG/Milwaukee/Kango). The colour has recently changed to orange from very dark blue, which is an improvement? Ryobi now sell the ERT-2100 here as their 1/2in model with a price point of around GB£ 135 to GB£ 150 (US$ 190 to US$ 220) as opposed to the earlier model which is often offered at about twice as much for some reason. Interesting that you say there was a 1/4in collet. The parts manuals we have here show only a reducer available in our market.

It makes me wonder if there is another way to get spares for the RE600. In the UK Trend still list a collet for it although the price is absolutely collosal (circa US$ 80). The fact that the RE-601 was listed in the UK until a couple of years back (and they are still appearing regularly on eBay, brand new) makes me think that spares must still be available here

Regards

Phil


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There seems to be different kinds over there. My newest is about 10 Years old, and I have followed them a bit. To the best of My knowledge, ours are grey, or blue. I started with the 1/4 in. on sale close to 17 years ago. I have had no problems. Remember, Yours operate on 220, Ours are 110 .


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> Remember, Yours operate on 220, Ours are 110 .


Not all of them. Site/trade tools here often operate on 110 volt (50Hz), and they're the ones I'm familiar with.

Regards

Phil


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:nhl_checking:Thank you Gentlemen! Always enjoy learning new things. I will try to remember. I thought that almost all of the electric was 220Vac. Never to old to learn new things


----------



## wlmaxwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks all for your help. The gentleman who sold me the router found the collet in a drawer. Still looking for the wrench, then I'll be good to go!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've owned an RE600 since buying it new in the 90's but didn't really put it to use until a couple of years ago. It's a heckuva powerful router with smoothe plunge action (at least mine does), variable speed, soft start and lots of power. The largest "out-of-the-box" downside is that the stock baseplate doesn't take PC guide bushings but it's easy enough to make your own or buy one in the aftermarket.

I wouldn't rate it "industrial grade" like my PC 7518 but it was only about half the price too. Nevertheless I like how it feels in my hands and would buy one again.

It came with a 1/2" collet and two collet reducers, one 1/2" to 1/4" and the other 1/2" to 3/8". The 3/8" bits never really caught on here in the U.S.

You say it has a 1/4" collet. I've never seen any aftermarket accessories for it so I think that if you completely remove the 1/4" collet in the router now, I think you'll find it's really a 1/2" collet with a collet reducer installed inside.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Morning Jim! I guess that You will find some who like them, and others who don't. The description given on this page, and Your, and Mine experiences, seem to indicate a different manufacturing co. To My experience , I have never seen one in orange, or red. Have You?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

wlmaxwell said:


> Thanks all for your help. The gentleman who sold me the router found the collet in a drawer. Still looking for the wrench, then I'll be good to go!


Don't they use a 24mm open ended spanner (wrench)? 

Edit: Just rang a pal who still has the older RE601N and he confirms that the size of wrench on his router is 24mm (thanks Roy)

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, since your collet shows as obsolete on parts sites I suggest you take the known good collet to Sears and see if it fits any of the display Craftsman routers. If it does then make a note of the model number and post it on the forums. This will help others who may need a replacement.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope, Howard.. only Blue...


----------

